# Little Tucker.



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

In his new enclosure..

Let`s see if this wire hold`s up.








Oh my that`s along way`s down.








Well I guess it`s going to hold up. DARN....








OK enough is enough, now let me out of here.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he is very cute, great pics,_


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

He is adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank`s everyone.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

He is so adorable.


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you.

Ok got the tree done it`s not much, but not bad for the first time ever.
From the kitchen window.








Full shot.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant effort much better than ours  & Tucker is just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_tt1:


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Dally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think that enclosure is pretty amazing, loving the tree! All your own handy work?
Tucker is just simply *adorable*!!!


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

Hehe, Tucker looks so cute just hanging out on the wire 

The enclosure looks fabulous too, good work!


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I think that enclosure is pretty amazing, loving the tree! All your own handy work?
> Tucker is just simply *adorable*!!!


Ya hubby did the frame work, and I did the rest..

Thank`s everyone.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love the name. looks like he could be a big boy judging by his paws


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you..

Wow really never thought of looking at there paws to see how big they can get.

But have always done it for puppys.


----------

